# The Songbird Studio



## coastalconn (Nov 22, 2014)

I set up a nice little bird studio in my backyard for days when I can't find raptors.  Here are a few.  Thanks for looking and comments welcome..

1



Carolina Wren 11_22 2 by krisinct- Thanks for 3 Million + views!, on Flickr

2



Tufted Titmouse 11_22 by krisinct- Thanks for 3 Million + views!, on Flickr

3



Carolina Wren 11_22 1 by krisinct- Thanks for 3 Million + views!, on Flickr

4



Blue Jay 11_22 by krisinct- Thanks for 3 Million + views!, on Flickr

5



Blue Jay 11_21 2 by krisinct- Thanks for 3 Million + views!, on Flickr

6



Male Cardinal 11_21 by krisinct- Thanks for 3 Million + views!, on Flickr

7



House Sparrow in flight 1 11_20 by krisinct- Thanks for 3 Million + views!, on Flickr


----------



## D-B-J (Nov 22, 2014)

And what does a bird studio entail? A flash pre-aimed and powered at set locations? Nice shots, regardless!


----------



## coastalconn (Nov 22, 2014)

D-B-J said:


> And what does a bird studio entail? A flash pre-aimed and powered at set locations? Nice shots, regardless!


Nope, just some various perches in natural light with good background separation.  No flash at all..  A tripod (the only place I use one), warm clothing and a travel mug of coffee


----------



## Rick50 (Nov 22, 2014)

#4 & #5. Love the Blue Jay!


----------



## Hunter58 (Nov 22, 2014)

Nice set.  I can't seem to get a good shot of my Carolina Wren.


----------



## jsecordphoto (Nov 22, 2014)

Nice! I've been waiting to set something up until December once the bears start hibernating, don't want them getting at the feeders


----------



## baturn (Nov 23, 2014)

Excellent all, but #1 and #2 for me.


----------



## WesternGuy (Nov 23, 2014)

Kris, great shots.  I like the bokeh that you have in all of them except the cardinal.  That one, I think having the red leaves as part of the background is a bit distracting as I am not quite sure where my eyes are supposed to go - still it is an interesting ideas - background with parts that match the subject.  My favourite is #2.  Have you had any snowy owls your way yet this year?

WesternGuy


----------



## Designer (Nov 23, 2014)

All fantastic!  Thank you!  No flash, yet amazing light!


----------



## dannylightning (Nov 23, 2014)

great set


----------



## coastalconn (Nov 23, 2014)

Thank you everyone!



WesternGuy said:


> Kris, great shots.  I like the bokeh that you have in all of them except the cardinal.  That one, I think having the red leaves as part of the background is a bit distracting as I am not quite sure where my eyes are supposed to go - still it is an interesting ideas - background with parts that match the subject.  My favourite is #2.  Have you had any snowy owls your way yet this year?
> 
> WesternGuy


The cardinal just sort of had that Christmas card kind of vibe to it.  I had mixed feelings also.  But thought it was different..  I don't do may "environmental" type shots.  No Snowies here yet, they are all up my MSnowy and BillM still, but I am getting reports there might be another explosion this year, so I'm keeping my fingers crossed..


----------



## goooner (Nov 24, 2014)

Very nice, great shots!


----------



## Raj_55555 (Nov 24, 2014)

love that bluejay portrait and the motion blur in that sparrow in flight, amazing as always


----------



## annamaria (Nov 24, 2014)

Very nice shots Kris.


----------



## JacaRanda (Nov 24, 2014)

All beautiful and would look lovely on any wall.


----------



## jkzo (Nov 25, 2014)

very nice shots Kris


----------



## Jacaranda_wifey (Nov 25, 2014)

Nice songbird set Kris.  For me I like the warmth of #1 and #5, the colors are a fantastic compliment to the respective birds.  #2 is just cute as a button and the cardinal, I agree has a very Christmas like vibe,,,beautiful bird - I wish we had cardinals here.


----------

